

Ask HN: Best Weather API's? - dutchbrit

I am looking for a decent weather API, preferably free&#x2F;not too expensive that doesn&#x27;t require attribution. Any recommendations?<p>Ps. I will probably need to do quite a lot of API requests in the near future when my app launches.
======
christinang89
Check out [http://openweathermap.org/API](http://openweathermap.org/API) or
[https://www.mashape.com/explore?query=weather](https://www.mashape.com/explore?query=weather)

------
eggoa
I've heard good things about forecast.io (and the actual website is great). I
know that there are some legitimate news websites that use it.

[https://developer.forecast.io/](https://developer.forecast.io/)

